# Mischief and Mayhem



## nuttinbutrouble (Oct 22, 2006)

I figured it was time to start a blog for thecrew.It's been a week since these wonderful little furballscame into our lives. It certainly doesn't seem that long ago, though.Every day we see more and more of their individual personalitiesshining through. Elliott *HATES* his hay rack and would muchrather have his hay on the floor to nibble on. He's getting really goodabout using his litterbox. Hannah is the shy and quiet bun. She makesthe cutest little squeaking noises when she grooms herself and when shetosses her hay around and tunnels through it. Cookie loves to do thedead bunny flop whenever possible. She almost looks cartoonish as shetwists her head and ceremoniously pulls her feet to the side justbefore falling on her side to roll over. She's getting better with herlitter box, too. 

Every day brings a new discovery. I can't wait to see what happens tomorrow!



We took some new pics today. I'll start off with Miss Hannah's pics. 






I'm hiding....you can't see me!






Oh no, not that thing in my face again!






Hey! Whatcha Doing?






Hmm...I wonder what the score was?






Awwe...isn't she the cutest baby!




The man of the hutch....Elliott






How dare you open *MY* box!






Whatever you do....just don't look under my bed!




The ever-entertaining Cookie....






Can't a girl get some privacy around here?






If I stand.....just......like.....this.....*YES*, now I can see theTV better!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 22, 2006)

Gorgeous rabbits!:inlove:They look like such little characters as well.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 22, 2006)

They're beautiful! :bunnyheart


----------



## aeposten (Oct 22, 2006)

Such cute bunnies. I love the picture of Hannah being held.

I might just be missing them, but do you have any pictures of the whole hutch/cage area? It looks absolutely AMAZING!


-Amy


----------



## Master of Disaster (Oct 22, 2006)

*aeposten wrote: *


> Such cute bunnies. I love the picture of Hannah being held.
> 
> I might just be missing them, but do you have any pictures of the whole hutch/cage area? It looks absolutely AMAZING!
> 
> ...





_Hi,so no one gets*CONFUSED*:?about me posting about the 3 bunnies up there b/c basicallyCookie's*MINE* &amp; Heatherkind of co-owns her :tongutwo::tongutwo:.Well i'm Heather'sniece &amp; i don't think we took a picture of the wholehutch**BIG HUTCH**but i'll suggestthat to her _:brownbunny 

&amp;*YES,Hannah is a big cuddle bunnyshe's just basically a little baby,Cookie on the other hand won't letyou do that,Elliott yes til he gets digusts with you..*

_*Danielle &amp; Cookie*_ :bunnybutt:


----------



## nuttinbutrouble (Oct 22, 2006)

*aeposten wrote: *


> Such cute bunnies. I love the picture of Hannah being held.
> 
> I might just be missing them, but do you have any pictures of the whole hutch/cage area? It looks absolutely AMAZING!
> 
> ...




Hannah is my cuddle-bunny. She's shy and leery of new people, and herbreeder told me she really hadn't been handled all that much since hershow career was ended after she developed a white toenail. It's takenher some time to warm up to me but now she loves to be held like thatand have her nose scratched.

I've been meaning to take some pictures of the whole hutch. Basically,it's 8'x3'x3'. It's temporarily divided into 3 sections (until we getall 3 of them spayed/neutered and bonded). Each one has an area ofabout 30x36. I was planning on once they're bonded, adding ashelfwith a ramp to give them an extra level and even morespace. Spoiled bunnies? Nah. 



Heather


----------



## Haley (Oct 22, 2006)

Beautiful Bunnies!

:kiss:


----------



## cheryl (Oct 22, 2006)

Aww such pretty little bunnies you have,i lovetheir colouring! and ohhhh what a spunky little guy Elliot is,i'm inlove!:inlove:



cheryl


----------



## nuttinbutrouble (Oct 23, 2006)

Yeah, Elliott is certainly full of spunk. He gets a bit miffed at me when I'm spending time with the girls and not him. LOL

Here's a pic of their hutch...from left to right it's Hannah, Elliott, and Cookie.





I pull the tarp on the top down at night andwhen it's reallycold and windy (like today). I'm working on setting up a fly with amuch larger tarp to cover the entire hutch, and theareaaround it, to protect it from the weather. The red pieceon the bottom is actually an angled piece of coroplast that channelsthe waste into the wheelbarrow for clean and easy disposal. 

This thing is so big and heavy that we opted to use our forklift to put it into place rather than manually position it.

HAHA...looking at this pic I can now see how horribly un-square thebottom braces are. Oh well, it may not be pretty but it's certainlyfunctional.


----------



## Master of Disaster (Oct 23, 2006)

*nuttinbutrouble wrote:*


> Yeah, Elliott is certainly full of spunk. He gets a bitmiffed at me when I'm spending time with the girls and not him. LOL
> 
> Here's a pic of their hutch...from left to right it's Hannah, Elliott, and Cookie.
> 
> ...


Yea i just noticedthe un-squaring at thebottomtoo. ohwell as long as it's sturdy.Cookie is alwayslaying in her litter box ain't she :bunnybutt:


----------



## nuttinbutrouble (Oct 23, 2006)

I managed to get 1 pic of Hannah tonight before the batteries in the camera died.






She keeps accidentally pushing her hay off of the top of her box whenshe grooms herself, so I decided to get creative with a toy that I madeher. It seems to be working out pretty well....no more hay pushed overthe edge. Plus, she likes to fling it around between bites. Gotta loveinteractive homemade toys!


----------



## Master of Disaster (Oct 23, 2006)

*nuttinbutrouble wrote:*


> I managed to get 1 pic of Hannah tonight before thebatteries in the camera died.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE.did you do that to Cookies &amp; Elliott's even though he likes his hay on the ground in the back corner?


----------



## nuttinbutrouble (Nov 4, 2006)

Oh boy! Just when you thought that the mischiefand mayhem couldn't possibly get more exciting.....it does! Halloweennight, only 2 weeks after getting the bunnies, Miss Hannah unexpectedlygave birth to 5 babies. Only 2 have survived, butmama andremaining babiesare doing well. The breeder told me that shewas bred to Elliott, but shedidn't thinkthat thepregnancy took. She was very wrong and I have 2 little angels to proveit! LOL

Hannah is being a very good mama to her babies. I'm looking forward to watching them grow up.

Hannah is enjoying her time in the house. I can't believe the changethat has come over her. Though, I'm not sure if it's the fact thatshe's inside, or if it's just the fact that she isn't pregnant anymore.I would love nothing more than to have all my bunnies in the house.Maybe I can do some convincing and find some room to squeeze them in. Iguess I'll just have to see what happens.

Here's a couple pics of the babies. I posted them in the rabbitry section, but I figured I'd add them here in the blog, as well.


----------



## cheryl (Nov 5, 2006)

*nuttinbutrouble wrote: *


> Hannah is enjoying her time in the house. I can't believe thechange that has come over her. Though, I'm not sure if it's the factthat she's inside, or if it's just the fact that she isn't pregnantanymore.


I guess you could sayHannah is probably happy with both 

Those babiesmust have been such a surprise for you,i know how you must have felt.....i've been there 

The babies look nice and healthy,which is good

are you going to keep them?



cheryl


----------



## nuttinbutrouble (Nov 5, 2006)

Oh yes, they were certainly a surprise, that'sfor sure.I am planning on keeping them. I'm just hoping thatnothing happens that will prevent me from being able to keep them. Theyweren't exactly part of the plan, but I'm going to do my best to fitthem into the budget.

Elliott should be going in on the 12th or the 28th for his neutersurgery. Obviously, Hannah's spay will have to be put on hold now. AndI think I'm going to wait until spring to have Cookie spayed, unless Ican figure out a way to fit them all in the house. I'd rather nothaveCookie spayed and then puther back outside whenit's cold. I'm keeping Hannah in the house until spring, so I thinkonce she's recovered from the babies I'll have her spayed.


----------



## cheryl (Nov 6, 2006)

*nuttinbutrouble wrote:*


> I'm just hoping that nothing happens that willprevent me from being able to keep them. They weren't exactly part ofthe plan


yeah i know what you mean about them not being part of the plan..just like my 5 unexpected babies!

fingers crossed that nothing will prevent you from keeping thesebabies,just watching them grow from day to day from a little new bornto a full grown adult..it's just awesome,i loved every minute of it 



good luck with everything 



cheryl


----------



## Master of Disaster (Nov 14, 2006)

I was soHAPPY when Hannah gave me bunny kisses.I felt sospecial..:bunnydance:


----------



## nuttinbutrouble (Nov 17, 2006)

The babies are 17 days old now. They're growing so fast! I thought I'd add a couple pics of them.


----------



## Master of Disaster (Nov 18, 2006)

*nuttinbutrouble wrote:*


> The babies are 17 days old now. They're growing so fast! Ithought I'd add a couple pics of them.


They are just too cute Tubbylikes me =p it's goin home with me =D YAY &amp; Hannah gave me morebunny kisses..YAY ME*CLAP CLAP*


----------



## cheryl (Nov 18, 2006)

Awwww just look at thoseadorable littlebabies,they are the most cutest little things! 

They look so soft and silky,and sooo squishable too!!!

They grow up so fast!!!!!,they're going to grow up to be very pretty bunnies...just like their mummy Hannah 

:inlove:



cheryl


----------



## nuttinbutrouble (Nov 18, 2006)

I know what you mean about them growing up sofast. When they were only a couple days old, I could fit both of themin 1 hand. Now, it takes both hands to hold only 1 of them! They're socute and fluffy and squishable. LOL

I just wish I could tell their sexes. I'm not experienced enough totell for sure. It makes it hard to name them when you don't know ifthey're girls or boys. 



Heather


----------



## Master of Disaster (Nov 18, 2006)

*nuttinbutrouble wrote:*


> I know what you mean about them growing up so fast. Whenthey were only a couple days old, I could fit both of them in 1 hand.Now, it takes both hands to hold only 1 of them! They're so cute andfluffy and squishable. LOL
> 
> I just wish I could tell their sexes. I'm not experienced enough totell for sure. It makes it hard to name them when you don't know ifthey're girls or boys.
> 
> ...


I think Mr.Tubby is a boybut then again i could be wrong but thats what i think &amp; ithink the little one is a girl soo..I COULD BE WRONG so DONT rub it inmy face ok..:bunnydance:


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 19, 2006)

nuttinbuttrouble

Here's a link to about Sexing Rabbits,Hope this Helps You Out!

http://www.debmark.com/rabbits/[highlight=#ffff88]*sexing*.htm


----------

